# Mcgraw Ford WMA question



## msserge (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if Mcgraw Ford WMA is archery only for turkey season, or do they allow shotguns?  Thanks, new to the area, and looking to get out in the woods


----------



## GoHogging (Mar 10, 2009)

msserge said:


> Does anyone know if Mcgraw Ford WMA is archery only for turkey season, or do they allow shotguns?  Thanks, new to the area, and looking to get out in the woods



you can use shotguns for all game but deer... they are archery only for deer, no gun season at all on deer... i deer hunt there and have seen many turkeys. went back last year turkey hunting and only saw one the whole season... good luck.

Hogger


----------



## pnome (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes they allow shotguns.

Be careful hunting there.  It's gets kinda crowded.  Some fella got shot a couple years ago.


----------



## msserge (Mar 11, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info, guess I will have to suit up in blaze for the walk in.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been there two times this week and once last week doing a little scouting and a lot of listening. Nothing yet! 
I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 17, 2009)

Again this AM. Still no gobbling. Anybody else?


----------



## pnome (Mar 17, 2009)

CharrDad said:


> Again this AM. Still no gobbling. Anybody else?




Any sign at all?  I'll bet after this rain we've had there are some tracks in the mud trails around the pine thickets at least.


----------



## Killer (Mar 17, 2009)

*very crowded*

I was lucky enough to kill a decent bird out there about 4 years ago.  I got him on the power line during the week on a nasty day.  The best time to hunt there is during the week since there are way to many people on that little amount of land.  Where i got my turkey is now leased by a club, i think.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw no fresh sign even with the muddy trails (that's one of the reasons I went this morning). I'm sure they're there somewhere ... I'm just going to have to keep at it. On the bright side some of the trails and creek bottoms are greening up nicely.


----------



## jclark (Mar 17, 2009)

I called in a group of 5 jakes there last year so there should be several 2 yr olds slippin' around this season.  The only gobbler I heard in approx a half dozen trips was across the river on private prop.  I did manage to pepper a yote though...no shortage of them over there.  Good luck fellas!


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 17, 2009)

No doubt! I saw plenty of fresh 'yote tracks this morning ... As well as a bunch of deer.


----------



## msserge (Mar 17, 2009)

*some signs*

Went this morning, I saw some tracks, but nothing vocal.  I think i will head back closer to dusk, and possibly early Friday. Report to follow.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome! I'm all ears. Let us know what you find out. I'll likely be back out there either Wednesday or Thursday. I'll report as well.


----------



## msserge (Mar 18, 2009)

went back at about 6 pm walked around for about 2 1/2 3 hours, only saw a couple of tracks.  I am getting a little worried!!!!


----------



## GoHogging (Mar 18, 2009)

hi serge. they're in there... you cant get discouraged... i have seen hundreds of birds in there. just walk and call... walk and call... try to locate and keep on walking... try to stay close to the river which is where they like to roost...  we'll be camping and hunting berry college all weekend and on monday too.  come join us if you'd like......


Bruce
gohogging@gmail.com
678-477-3311


----------



## msserge (Mar 19, 2009)

Bruce,
Thanks for the invite, I am planning on heading back out tonight and tomorrow.  I think I will try around here this weekend, as I have been volunteered to attend my neighbors daughters 1st birthday party.  I tried to explain to everyone involved that it is the first weekend of season, but it fell on deaf ears.  I guess anytime in the woods is better than none.


----------



## Scoutman (Mar 19, 2009)

????


----------



## Musket (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it legal to hunt yotes with a shotgun during turkey season on a WMA?


----------



## pnome (Apr 13, 2009)

Musket said:


> Is it legal to hunt yotes with a shotgun during turkey season on a WMA?



#2 shot or smaller.  I'd go with some hevi-shot #2's  

Have fun!


----------



## Musket (Apr 14, 2009)

I have hevi-shot #4s that should work.  So, I am assuming it is leagl to hunt specifically for yotes during turkey, or any season guns are allowed such as during dove or small game season?  
And, I suppose that REAL men could yote hunt during deer season if they had the 'nads to use a bow.  Somehow, that wouldn't seem right.  But, I guess you could do it.


----------



## pnome (Apr 14, 2009)

Musket said:


> I have hevi-shot #4s that should work.  So, I am assuming it is leagl to hunt specifically for yotes during turkey, or any season guns are allowed such as during dove or small game season?
> And, I suppose that REAL men could yote hunt during deer season if they had the 'nads to use a bow.  Somehow, that wouldn't seem right.  But, I guess you could do it.




From the regs:



> COYOTES may be taken during deer, bear,
> turkey and small game hunts. Weapons
> are restricted to legal firearms and archery
> equipment for the game species specified for
> ...


----------



## Musket (Apr 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info, pnome.  I guess if I hadn't been lazy and done some homework, I woulda known all that.


----------



## NickDeer (Mar 20, 2020)

Anyone going to hunt mcgraw ford this season?


----------

